
Twilio and telephony developer expert shares some gems - luketucker
http://sultanventures.com/podcast/the-startup-catalyst-podcast-episode-09-mark-quezada/
======
luketucker
This is a podcast interview with the CTO of Hobnob (mobile invite startup
using sms invitations backed by Greycroft, Bessemer, Aspect Ventures). They
were one of the first to use long codes for their MMS messages via Twilio.
Mark is a telephony expert you could say, as the former CTO for 500 Startups
company FastCustomer.

